# At what age?



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

I have 2 Silver Laced Wyandotte, 2 RIRs, 2 Speckled Sussex, 1 oriental crested & 4 production reds. They're all about 16 weeks old. At what age can I expect to see them begin to lay? Also, we live in the southernmost part of Texas, so winter is short & mild.


----------



## kaax (Nov 21, 2012)

That's a tough question. Depends on their condition and breed. They could start laying just about any day now, although 16 weeks is a little early. This time of year could delay them because of the lack of daylight. So i guess the easy answer would be anytime between tomorrow and April.  
But I'll hazard a guess, and say in my experience sometime between 10-12 weeks from now.

Kaax


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

My RIR were about 6 months old when they started laying.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

mine where about 26 weeks old, and my silkie still hasnt started laying and shes about 38 weeks old


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

Hens need at least 15 hours of daylight to lay. I have a light on a timer in my coop that comes on at 3 am. All my girls, turkey and ducks included, are laying daily.


----------



## baskerboo (Dec 18, 2012)

kaax said:


> That's a tough question. Depends on their condition and breed. They could start laying just about any day now, although 16 weeks is a little early. This time of year could delay them because of the lack of daylight. So i guess the easy answer would be anytime between tomorrow and April.
> But I'll hazard a guess, and say in my experience sometime between 10-12 weeks from now.
> 
> Kaax


Kaxx,

You are right about the depends on the breeds thing. We had a red star, and they are expected to lay at about 22 weeks, and she laid at 15.5 weeks!!! She also laid 3 months straight without a break. She was a super chicken . Unfortunately, she was killed by a hawk two years ago. But she has never left the flock in my heart ( yes cheesy I know )


----------

